# استخلاص الزيوت العطرية



## mohamednady (27 مايو 2008)

هل ممكن توضيح طريقة استخلاص الزيوت العطرية بطريقة عملية مع توضيع شكل جهاز التقطير وكيفية الحصول عليه او تجميعه وذلك للاهمية حيث اننى طالب دراسات عليا ومطلوب منى بحث عملى 
فى ذلك مع العلم اننى صيدلى ولست مهندسا كيميائيا وكل معرفتى بهذا الموضوع نظرية فقط
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الوموي (28 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طريقة استخلاص الزيوت العطرية سهلة جداً وتتم عن طريق التبخير والتكثيف والترسيب واذا تبغى تفاصيل أكثر تحتاج زيارة لمعامل الورد بالطائف وتسوي بحثك على الطبيعة. وشكراً 
أخوك 
الوموي ​


----------



## mohamednady (29 مايو 2008)

جزيت خيرا اخى الوموي
ولكنى للاسف مقيم فى القاهرة وكنت ارجوا من الاخوة فى مصر مساعدتى


----------



## زكريا ابو طالب (14 يونيو 2008)

تحتاج اولا الى جهاز تقطير والى سوائل تعمل على اذابة الزيوت الموجودة في النبات العطري مثل الكحول والاسيتون والكحول المثيلي والكلورفورم


----------



## mahmoudeldaf (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على قبولى ضمن الملتقى وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## منهل هدهد (26 يوليو 2010)

أرجو أن توافوني بشرح تفصيلي عن كيفية استخراج الزيوت العطرية من الزعتر وشكرا لمساعدتكم


----------

